# Fresh or frozen



## anselmo107 (Nov 12, 2003)

Tell me your views of what kind of food you think is best for pygos.


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site!

Dont forget dry foods, mine go mad for pellets.


----------



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

what type of pellets :rock:


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

I use Hikari pellets.

Normally a mix of Cichlid Staple & Food Sticks for carnivorous fish. They love them, good for the diet to. I also feed a lot of fresh and frozen.


----------



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

sorry im pinching your post but do you guys know where to get rhoms in the uk


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Rones?


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

British invade site!

I feed my P's King British Cichlid pellets and they love em. Its the one food that really gets there interest . When they see them floating on the surface you can see them preparing themselves then whack







! no goldfish deserves to face that aggression with no means of escape!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

either is okay, just thaw it out before you add it if its frozen


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I buy fresh food, and freeze it myself.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Actually, fresh is best.. but either way, you'll need to keep that fresh food frozen for later use. Same process on what I do. Buy fresh beefheart, squid, krill, shrimp, and prawns, feed, then wrap up the extra and put in the fridge for later use.

_*Moved to Feeding and Nutrition *_


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

i buy fresh and then keep it frozen for further use later


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, fresh is usually best, but not when the choice is between live foods or frozen. Feeding live (although I do it very occasionally because it still amazes me watching piranhas as predators) is just too risky concerning diseases, and freezing your food kills almost all of the potentially harmful stuff.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Actually, fresh is best.. but either way, you'll need to keep that fresh food frozen for later use. Same process on what I do. Buy fresh beefheart, squid, krill, shrimp, and prawns, feed, then wrap up the extra and put in the fridge for later use.
> 
> _*Moved to Feeding and Nutrition *_


 Exactly what I do


----------



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

rones?what the fuckare rones i ment rhoms oops


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Actually, fresh is best.. but either way, you'll need to keep that fresh food frozen for later use. Same process on what I do. Buy fresh beefheart, squid, krill, shrimp, and prawns, feed, then wrap up the extra and put in the fridge for later use.
> 
> _*Moved to Feeding and Nutrition *_


 accually frozen is the best, only for the sake of disease. all frozen foods are kept from disease before freezing and with fresh you never know unless it to late. espesially with blood worms.


----------

